# Won't Poop On Potty Pads



## Chewtoy

Four month old Dexter has actually been really good about using his pee pads. If he starts circling on the floor, we can say, "Dex, go potty!" and he'll usually trot over to his pad and use it. When he's in his x-pen, he uses his pad faithfully and has never gone on the floor there. However, he's recently started curling up to sleep on his pee pads, even when they're dirty - which results in one _very smelly puppy_. He'll drag his toys over to his pad and roll around with them in his pee stains.  This, despite having his crate and a doggy bed available. 

So, that's a new problem, but our primary concern with housebreaking is that he absolutely will not use the pads for pooping. We take him outside at least twice a day, and most of the time he'll poop while he's out. But sometimes we'll stay out with him for a long time without poopage, take him back inside and he immediately poops on the kitchen floor. Or he's pooped outside but poops again on the floor as soon as we take him out of his x-pen. We've been trying to teach him that the potty pads are okay for all forms of elimination, but he's not having it. The last time we caught him about to go, we picked him up mid-poop and put him on his pad where he finished but immediately freaked out about it. The poor little guy was staring at his potty pad, pacing and whining unhappily. 

It's weird. It's like he's distressed because he soiled his bed - but he has no problem peeing there. 

Anyone else have this problem? And if so, how'd you handle it?


----------



## jen_hedz

I don't have the same problem as you since my ellie doesn't sleep on her potty pad and she also knows that's her pee spot. What I do is keep her inside her little room untill she goes poo. I do that first thing in morning after breakfast, then again after lunch and dinner and now she knows she has to poo before she can come out. She much prefered pooing on the floor, never in her room, always either the living room or kitchen. Never pee always just poo. So I have been doing this for about a week now and she doesn't poo on the floor no more. I guess it also helps that I have her on a feeding schedule now and I pretty much know when she will have to poo. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Madison's Mom

> Four month old Dexter has actually been really good about using his pee pads. If he starts circling on the floor, we can say, "Dex, go potty!" and he'll usually trot over to his pad and use it. When he's in his x-pen, he uses his pad faithfully and has never gone on the floor there. However, he's recently started curling up to sleep on his pee pads, even when they're dirty - which results in one _very smelly puppy_. He'll drag his toys over to his pad and roll around with them in his pee stains.  This, despite having his crate and a doggy bed available.
> 
> So, that's a new problem, but our primary concern with housebreaking is that he absolutely will not use the pads for pooping. We take him outside at least twice a day, and most of the time he'll poop while he's out. But sometimes we'll stay out with him for a long time without poopage, take him back inside and he immediately poops on the kitchen floor. Or he's pooped outside but poops again on the floor as soon as we take him out of his x-pen. We've been trying to teach him that the potty pads are okay for all forms of elimination, but he's not having it. The last time we caught him about to go, we picked him up mid-poop and put him on his pad where he finished but immediately freaked out about it. The poor little guy was staring at his potty pad, pacing and whining unhappily.
> 
> It's weird. It's like he's distressed because he soiled his bed - but he has no problem peeing there.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? And if so, how'd you handle it?[/B]


I'm sorry. Your post was written so well and clever that it made me laugh out loud! I thought I was the only one who used the term "poopage!" Must be a Seinfeld thing (remember "shrinkage?")

Anyway, Madison is great about pooping on her pads, and for the most part peeing, but sometimes, she'll just stop and pee on the floor! No warning. I always say to her "what were you thinking?" I'm sure she understands and is probably saying to herself "I was thinking I needed to go pee RIGHT NOW!"

I don't have any suggestions for you, but hang in there!


----------



## Chewtoy

> I thought I was the only one who used the term "poopage!" Must be a Seinfeld thing (remember "shrinkage?")[/B]


I'd be fine with some shrinkage of the poopage. How does something that small make a stink _that big_? 

*laughs over Madison* Yeah, I know exactly what Dex is thinking when he does that, too. Last night he was begging for the dinner the humans were eating. He had his own food but, y'know, human food is WAY AWESOME, so he was whining and barking and generally carrying on. Getting no response, he peed spectacularly at our feet and trotted away to his bowl, head and tail held high, tiny wet footprints in his wake. 

Message received.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Gotta love 'em!
:smpullhair:


----------



## jmm

If he has not pooped, crate for 15 minutes and take him back out. Repeat until he goes. Do not give him the freedom to have an accident if he has not gone. 

Without you there, supervising, there is no way to keep him off his pee pad other than to go to crate training.


----------



## newpup

I actually I have the same problem, well sort of. Mali loves to sleeps and play on her potty pads, even though I move her back to her bed, she'll eventually get up and move back to her pad. She has no problem going potty on her pads, but she prefers using her other pad. I have one in the expen and one outside for when she is playing.

But recently she's just been going wherever she feels :smpullhair: I'm not sure if her playing and resting on her potty pad is causing the issue, but I can't seem to get her to stop.


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

Has anyone thought that it may be confusing to a puppy or dog to want it to go potty in the house, even if it is on a "pee pad" AND outside? I have successfully housebroken 3 puppies in the last 6 months. My youngest will be 5 months old on May 3rd. She is housebroken 100% and has been for well over a month, just as my other two puppies are housebroken. I think that sometimes a pee pad is necessary if gone for long amounts of time but I think that mabey they are being overused. When I am gone I always put in crate and if out really long I have someone let them out.
This is what I do. I do feed puppies on schedule so that I have an idea on when they may need to go potty. I use a crate in housebreaking them. I also use the bells hanging from a ribbon that is attached to the door that I take the dog through to go potty outside. 
So, first thing I do when they wake up in the morning is take them out of their crate, carry them over to the bells, put the bells in plain sight of the puppy and jingle them. I then say "lets go potty outside". I carry them out and praise him or her when the pup goes potty. If they go potty I then feed them (in a.m.), give water and repeat in 15 or 20 minutes. If they do not go potty I recrate them and try again in an hour or so. I always jingle the bells and repeat the same thing "lets go potty outside". If they do finally go potty outside again then they have some freetime outside of their crate. I have a family room that is gated off from the rest of the house. After playing with puppy for short while I repeat. Before long, they will ring the bell on their own. That is when you really REALLY praise them. The bells have to be reachable for them to ring. A friend of mine just got a 5 month old puppy (shih-poo) and within two days he is already ringing the bells. Sometimes he or she may ring the bell not knowing what it means. If you repeat the saying of going potty outside and then taking it out, it will catch on. I feed again in the evening. Some puppies, depending on age and size need to be fed more often. I am down to just two per day which is what it will probably stay as they are small maltepoos and shihpoo. All three puppie are under one year old. I hope this helps.
Jodi


----------



## Carly's Mom

"However, he's recently started curling up to sleep on his pee pads, even when they're dirty - which results in one _very smelly puppy_. He'll drag his toys over to his pad and roll around with them in his pee stains.  This, despite having his crate and a doggy bed available. 

Carly does this sometimes too, she even takes her pretty pink bed apart and drags it onto her soiled potty pads (all in the name of fun :mellow: )! I call her 'potty face' because she often smells like pee pee.

So, that's a new problem, but our primary concern with housebreaking is that he absolutely will not use the pads for pooping. 

Carly will only use a potty pad that's in the kitchen, to do her poop...no matter what :smmadder: ...I only put it there because that's where whe would poop so to make it right, I put the pad there for now...she is 100% at pooping there (except for on my leg the other day :brownbag: ...see my recent post) so soon I will move the pad out of there, slowly and get it in another spot. Maybe you can just put a pad wherever he poops and he will get the idea...she will pee in her expen but no poop!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

LOL....I have to laugh because you all have my Cody at your house!!! That boy loves to lay on a pee pee pad soiled or unsoiled!!!!! Now he has the cat rubbing and rolling on the pad too!!!! :smpullhair: :smilie_tischkante: :smpullhair:


----------



## Chewtoy

Thanks for all the tips! We've stepped up the active training and have replaced the pads with a Ugodog. Haha*ha*, try to shred *THAT,* sunshine! 

... and now that I've cursed it, _he'll find a way_.

p.s. Mia&Cody'sMom: I've laughed so much over the thought of Cody peer pressuring the cat into potty rolling. _C'mon, man. All the cool pets are doing it. You know you wanna. The pee feels gooooood. 
_


----------



## rosietoby

You guys are too funny!

My 4 and 5 year olds still poop on the floor occasionally. They'll do an occassional pee on the floor too. They used to be 100% pee pad trained but I want to convert them to 100% outside, and they don't get it. I have the bells but they don't use them yet. It is me ringing them! They know that if they go outside they get a treat but they will still go to the pee pad - frustrating!

Robin


----------



## pburnette

I just read your post. The one thing that I suggest is to praise him and give him a treat when he does poop on the potty pad.

Some people that have two of my dogs (one puppy and an older one) have the opposite problem with the older one.
We taught him to poop and pee on potty pads. They are frustrated because he will poop and pee only on the potty pad. When they go for walks, the puppy goes on every bush. The older one holds it and races to his potty pad when they close to home.

I have suggested that they praise him and give him a treat when they can get him to go outside!

pburnette
Ga-Li Maltese


----------



## dogtaxi

> I just read your post. The one thing that I suggest is to praise him and give him a treat when he does poop on the potty pad.
> 
> Some people that have two of my dogs (one puppy and an older one) have the opposite problem with the older one.
> We taught him to poop and pee on potty pads. They are frustrated because he will poop and pee only on the potty pad. When they go for walks, the puppy goes on every bush. The older one holds it and races to his potty pad when they close to home.
> 
> I have suggested that they praise him and give him a treat when they can get him to go outside!
> 
> pburnette
> Ga-Li Maltese[/B]


Phyllis knows whereof she speaks! I've gotten to know Phyllis and Joe Burnette and their wonderful Maltese at their business, Ga-Li Maltese. I've rescued several moxed-breed dogs and have 6 at this time. I'd love to have a top-quality Maltese, however, and at every turn I'm told to go to Phyllis and Joe for the creme de la creme of Maltese: thjey are the most intelligent of all, have the most gorgeous, luxuriant hair, and have darling personalities to match. I've definitely decided to get a Ga-Li Maltese as the others out there just cant compare! I would unreservedly recommend these great people and their unmatched, top-quality furbabies. They really care about their babies and are interested only in breeding the very best. See you soon, Phyllis and Joe!

Dogtaxi


----------



## chiquita

When I first started potty training Cora would either shred her pads (even with pad holder) or lay on them (already soiled).
I bought the wiz dog and that solved both of the above issues. Took her about 3 days to get used to the wizdog and since then it's been great, no pee accidents! Poop is a different story. When she had pads she would do it right off the pad and it is no different with her wizdog. Her poop is always right off the side of the wizdog. Doesn't bother me one bit b/c it easier to clean off the floor and flush and she never poops anywhere else in the house.

Good luck!


----------



## pburnette

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=572863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read your post. The one thing that I suggest is to praise him and give him a treat when he does poop on the potty pad.
> 
> Some people that have two of my dogs (one puppy and an older one) have the opposite problem with the older one.
> We taught him to poop and pee on potty pads. They are frustrated because he will poop and pee only on the potty pad. When they go for walks, the puppy goes on every bush. The older one holds it and races to his potty pad when they close to home.
> 
> I have suggested that they praise him and give him a treat when they can get him to go outside!
> 
> pburnette
> Ga-Li Maltese[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phyllis knows whereof she speaks! I've gotten to know Phyllis and Joe Burnette and their wonderful Maltese at their business, Ga-Li Maltese. I've rescued several moxed-breed dogs and have 6 at this time. I'd love to have a top-quality Maltese, however, and at every turn I'm told to go to Phyllis and Joe for the creme de la creme of Maltese: thjey are the most intelligent of all, have the most gorgeous, luxuriant hair, and have darling personalities to match. I've definitely decided to get a Ga-Li Maltese as the others out there just cant compare! I would unreservedly recommend these great people and their unmatched, top-quality furbabies. They really care about their babies and are interested only in breeding the very best. See you soon, Phyllis and Joe!
> 
> Dogtaxi
> [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## pburnette

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=573086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read your post. The one thing that I suggest is to praise him and give him a treat when he does poop on the potty pad.
> 
> Some people that have two of my dogs (one puppy and an older one) have the opposite problem with the older one.
> We taught him to poop and pee on potty pads. They are frustrated because he will poop and pee only on the potty pad. When they go for walks, the puppy goes on every bush. The older one holds it and races to his potty pad when they close to home.
> 
> I have suggested that they praise him and give him a treat when they can get him to go outside!
> 
> pburnette
> Ga-Li Maltese[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phyllis knows whereof she speaks! I've gotten to know Phyllis and Joe Burnette and their wonderful Maltese at their business, Ga-Li Maltese. I've rescued several moxed-breed dogs and have 6 at this time. I'd love to have a top-quality Maltese, however, and at every turn I'm told to go to Phyllis and Joe for the creme de la creme of Maltese: thjey are the most intelligent of all, have the most gorgeous, luxuriant hair, and have darling personalities to match. I've definitely decided to get a Ga-Li Maltese as the others out there just cant compare! I would unreservedly recommend these great people and their unmatched, top-quality furbabies. They really care about their babies and are interested only in breeding the very best. See you soon, Phyllis and Joe!
> 
> Dogtaxi
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## DarcysDad

LOL ....sleeping on the pad.... thats hilarious. (well maybe not for you). Ours use the pad but their aim isnt always on target.
Keep up with the praise when they do go on the pad and eventually they will get the routine.
Just dont run outta treats or the poop might hit the fan ! :smrofl:


----------



## southnana

QUOTE (pburnette @ May 8 2008, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=574633


> QUOTE (dogtaxi @ May 5 2008, 08:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=573086





> QUOTE (pburnette @ May 4 2008, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=572863





> I just read your post. The one thing that I suggest is to praise him and give him a treat when he does poop on the potty pad.
> 
> Some people that have two of my dogs (one puppy and an older one) have the opposite problem with the older one.
> We taught him to poop and pee on potty pads. They are frustrated because he will poop and pee only on the potty pad. When they go for walks, the puppy goes on every bush. The older one holds it and races to his potty pad when they close to home.
> 
> I have suggested that they praise him and give him a treat when they can get him to go outside!
> 
> pburnette
> Ga-Li Maltese[/B]


Phyllis knows whereof she speaks! I've gotten to know Phyllis and Joe Burnette and their wonderful Maltese at their business, Ga-Li Maltese. I've rescued several moxed-breed dogs and have 6 at this time. I'd love to have a top-quality Maltese, however, and at every turn I'm told to go to Phyllis and Joe for the creme de la creme of Maltese: thjey are the most intelligent of all, have the most gorgeous, luxuriant hair, and have darling personalities to match. I've definitely decided to get a Ga-Li Maltese as the others out there just cant compare! I would unreservedly recommend these great people and their unmatched, top-quality furbabies. They really care about their babies and are interested only in breeding the very best. See you soon, Phyllis and Joe!

Dogtaxi
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am one of the lucky one to whom Phyllis and Joe adopted out one of their beautiful Maltese. This person is right, they are the creme de la creme of Maltese. Ours has the sweetest face. This puppy carries himself just like the champions his parents are. We had always had "just a dog" before we found Phyllis and Joe and their high quality Maltese. When I rersearched Maltese and ownership of one I found that one of the things to look for to finid a reputable breeder was that you would have trouble getting off the telephone with one who truly loved their dogs. Man, that hint described Phyllis to a T. Never met the woman, never talked to her previously and she kept me on the telephone for over 30 minutes. She knew what I had for breakfast before we got off the telephone. Then when I filled out a application I received a telephone call from a friend who told me he had received a telephone call from a woman named Phyllis who wanted to know if he thought I would be a responsible owner of one of her dogs. She even called our vet to check us out. Do you think Phyllis and Joe love their dogs????

A Very Satisfied Owner


----------

